# flatmate



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

i need flat mate to share me in flat rent .. any help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sinini,

You will get a better response if you give details, I presume you are male.
What area is your apartment?
What floor? Do you have a lift?
How many bedrooms/bathrooms?
Are you looking for a non smoker?
How much rent are you looking at?
Is the apartment well equipped to western standard?

No one is going to contact you without knowing these thing.

Maiden


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sinini,
> 
> You will get a better response if you give details, I presume you are male.
> What area is your apartment?
> ...


Same Nationality or others Allowed ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jack.Ishac said:


> Same Nationality or others Allowed ?


The poster claims to be canadian and doesnt seem to have specified whether nationality is important. 

Jo xxx


----------



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

*hi*



Jack.Ishac said:


> Same Nationality or others Allowed ?


ya any nationality .. any gender , it have 2 bed room , one bath in garden city
thx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sinini Egyptian men are not allowed to share an apartment with the opposite sex unless they have marriage papers.
Are you Egyptian or Canadian?


----------



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

*hi*



MaidenScotland said:


> Sinini Egyptian men are not allowed to share an apartment with the opposite sex unless they have marriage papers.
> Are you Egyptian or Canadian?


canadian female we can use urfi married contract as some friends to share my flat thx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sinini said:


> canadian female we can use urfi married contract as some friends to share my flat thx


YOU'RE canadian female???????????????????:confused2::confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Urfi contract!!!!!! As you well know Urfi contract is known as paper just for sex. Why would you put your name to that?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sinini, I'm finding that all your posts are sinister and dubious to say the least. Your command of the english written language is poor and your posts all contradict each other! 

Hopefully people reading your posts will adhere to our warnings on the top of the "Egypt" page

Jo xxx


----------



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

if u can help ok , if u can't pls don't wast my time


----------



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

i'm free to do any thing , canadian r free .. freedom


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you are now talking absolute nonsense, you are certainly not canadian so I'm closing this thread! Its phoney!

Jo


----------

